# Harrods!



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow! I wonder who the lucky breeder is!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes it's a tremendous price!

This is old news (2005) but still highlights why it's not a good idea to buy a puppy from a pet shop ..... even a posh one like Harrods!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/4133278.stm 

S x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I'll have 2 lol x x


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

£2,200? I cheated though, saw it on cockapoo Facebook page too, it's shocking!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is terrible - puppies shouldn't be in shops.... it is a stressful environment for a baby dog...
How come Harrods can do it, I thought in England we didn't sell dogs or cats in shops.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Crazy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

is that 3500.00$......three thousand five hundred dollars????
wow some bodies getting rich


----------



## clareljohnson (Oct 18, 2012)

My breeder was offered a lot of money to sell the whole litter to Harrods. I understand that they retail at £1500.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is a shame that puppies are still sold this way. I guess being sold through Harrods is better than your average pet shop. 
There is an awful couple of pet shops in Crews Hill Essex and they sell all sorts of puppies and they are awful places!! It's hard to understand people still buying from these places these days  the shops in Crews Hill need shutting down.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I thought the uk had done away with allowing pet shops to sell puppies and cats etc? Or is there nothing actually set in legislation?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, it's perfectly legal to sell puppies/dogs and kittens/cats in pet shops so long as the shop has a licence to do so.

S x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sad isn't it...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Sad isn't it...


Yes, very. They now have a new law in LA banning the sale of commercially bred dogs in pet shops (impacting on puppy mills/farms) ... they can now only sell animals from rescue centres.

http://www.dogheirs.com/dogheirs/posts/2180-los-angeles-bans-commercially-bred-dogs-from-pet-stores

We could do with a similar law here!

S x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't know if its band in Florida. But haven't seen dogs being sold in pet shops in years. Unless they are through a rescue group. The lasted animal my family bought through a pet store was a bird. That was probably 16 years ago.


----------

